# 10L inspiration



## krazypara3165 (20 Dec 2013)

I have a 10l neglected tank sat on a shelf. it was loosely planted with 5 pearl danio's. most of the plants are long gone and there is only one fish left (god knows where they went to!!!)

the dimensions are roughly 30cm long 5 cm wide and around 15-20cm tall

any ideas on what to do with it? over christmas i will be cleaning it out.

I have a few emmersed crypts that I could use and a variety of vallis and brazillian water ivy in the larger tank. also have black sand and normal sand and 'river gravel' knocking around however i have no issues with popping out to get more plants/substrates i just need a few ideas! there is no heater and ideally i would like to keep it low tech for ease of maintenence (however I have kit for high tech)

Maybe a shrimp tank?


----------



## Rob P (20 Dec 2013)

Waaay too small for fish, 5cm wide?? lol


----------



## krazypara3165 (20 Dec 2013)

apologies, found the correct dimensions

L/550xW/110xH/230mm

but yes, i agree its too small for fish! hence why im thinking of a shrimp setup


----------



## Wallace (20 Dec 2013)

Is this the APS tank?

Whatever happened with that competition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazypara3165 (20 Dec 2013)

It is indeed. I came second in the competition but it all came down to facebook likes over the quality of the scape (my scape was rubbish compared to the standards on here!) 

However the two runners up still got £20 worth of aps vouchers on top of the tank that id won getting to the final stages.


----------



## OllieNZ (20 Dec 2013)

Get some soil and go true low tech


----------



## kirk (20 Dec 2013)

I've got a stank out side full of Moss, it's getting s tad cold now.	your making me consider bringing it in for some tlc  that's not bad spelling by the way (stank) is what our 6 year old. Nick named it last time he looked into it.


----------

